

Anandtech's Sandy Bridge review - pieter
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/the-sandy-bridge-review-intel-core-i5-2600k-i5-2500k-and-core-i3-2100-tested

======
zdw
Print version: <http://www.anandtech.com/print/4083/>

Also, they have a companion mobile/laptop focused article up:
<http://www.anandtech.com/print/4084/>

